# Drittanbietersperre wozu ?



## Thorsten_Spenger (16 Mai 2017)

Eins verstehe ich nicht ganz: Wenn ich ein Abo abschliesse, und anschliessend wieder kündige, warum brauche ich dann eine Drittanbietersperre ?


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2017)

Weil es dann unmöglich ist einem irgendetwas unterzuschieben. Schon mal versucht bei einem Prepaid-Vertrag wieder an unberechtigt belastete Gebühren zu kommen?


----------

